# Did 9/11 attacks cause people DP & DR?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

If so, Are there any stories I can read about online? or maybe video.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

You know this thread is gonna be turned into an argument about how the government caused 9/11 and other conspiracy right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

sonnl said:


> You know this thread is gonna be turned into an argument about how the government caused 9/11 and other conspiracy right?


I'm with sonni, requesting the topic be moved.

Most common reaction to any trauma such as 9/11 is Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Google 9/11 PTSD also, other medical problems re: the workers who cleaned up, etc. Many studies have been done on overall health of individuals in NYC since that date. Nine year longitudinal studies.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> If so, Are there any stories I can read about online? or maybe video.


Survivers probably are dealing with PTSD. Untreated and furthur stressed, DP/DR can result. One has to wonder ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> If so, Are there any stories I can read about online? or maybe video.


I really don't want to switch into Roxy. So I'm just going to say yes and what everyone said is true.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Loose Change Final Cut

The Obama Deception

Fabled Enemies

TerroStorm

Police State 4





































*9/11 WAS AN INSIDE JOB!!!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

...


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok im just gonna start with that the picture in question was not shooped. Here is recording of the live video:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

And why? well thats for smarter people than me to summarize and we cant really be sure until the people responsible have been put on trial but:

Support from the public to support war and changes in foreign and domestic policy. The Patriot Act etc. Oil. The New World Order. Global Government.

And NIST? I suggest you watch 2 minutes in to the first link that *MassagePatriot* posted.

As for the "out of context" argument, that just makes no sense here and I dont understand what you are trying to say. Facts are facts. And I cant see anything that is out of context here. Well by definition EVERYTHING is out of context absent the source material (which is either referenced or can easily be found) that doesnt make the facts any less valid.

I urge you to watch the Final Cut (2007) or American Coup (2009) edition of Loose Change. They are the only two "commercial" releases and hence have better production values and has toned down the annoying soundtrack. The stone cold facts and questions are there. I can tell you with 99% certainty that after viewing one those from start to finish "_your reaction to this will be either an emotional one, or a logical one. You will deny that these things are possible and insist that this information is ridiculous and go about your life. Or you will acknowledge a number of serious glaring issues with the United States story of 9/11 and do your part to further a new criminal investigation in to the days events_" to quote *Loose Change : An American Coup*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

....


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

My sincerest best wishes regarding your chemo and health. You are taking this all very personally as shown in the aggressive manner you post, and your statement that I am driving you crazy makes me feel really bad. Maybe I should have pointed out some things from the start then you would not have reacted this way. Please understand that I never meant for this to be directed to you personally. I will keep discussing this issue but know that I do not mean to offend you or anyone else. Words escape me right now.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

proceeds to vomit and further enter DR.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Why is that *Minerva*.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

All conspiracy theorists credit the people in power and the authorities with way too much intelligence and capability


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

No ordinary person realizes truly how much is behind the scenes organization and execution (of procedures), so yes, we blame the people in control with all the intelligence and capability.

*Inzom:* Because it drives me fucking crazy!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Minerva8979 said:


> No ordinary person realizes truly how much is behind the scenes organization and execution (of procedures), so yes, we blame the people in control with all the intelligence and capability.
> 
> *Inzom:* Because it drives me fucking crazy!


I know people who work in government and (you probably wont believe me) but I know someone who works for the foreign office and does work for MI6 security services and they all say the same thing that government and the secret services are chaotic most of the time, half the policy is just done on a reactionary whim with very little long term planning, most people barely have the capability to run their own office or even plan what they are going to eat for lunch let alone organise some sort of vast world conspiracy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I know people who work in government and (you probably wont believe me) but I know someone who works for the foreign office and does work for MI6 security services and they all say the same thing that government and the secret services are chaotic most of the time, half the policy is just done on a reactionary whim with very little long term planning, most people barely have the capability to run their own office or even plan what they are going to eat for lunch let alone organise some sort of vast world conspiracy.


*LOL. Amen. My husband also works for the Federal Government in consumer fraud protection. There aren't enough attorneys or investigators in the office to keep up with the work. Frequently one of two Xerox machines breaks, and they aren't even allowed to go to Kinko's or any copy place. The secretaries (not enough) must leave at 4:30pm. So the attorneys and investigators Xerox court documents until one in the morning for an 8am filing.

Wonderful use of the staff.









He loves his place of work more than any other. He has worked in this field for over 30 years. He has seen sheer stupidity and as Pablo notes, not enough coordination or organization, and too much red tape for anyone to have the time to pull of a complex conspircy.

I guess that's all I need to say.

And Pablo, I certainly believe you.*


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you really think that the puppets we see most like Obama/Biden/Clinton/Bush/Chaney/Rice/Geithner are the big decision makers working alone? The really bad stuff happens on a much much higher paygrade/security clearance level than what any of the people you know probably have.

Rockefellers/Rothschilds/Kissinger/Council On Foreign Relations/The Bilderberg Group/Trilateral Commission/etc. I suggest you take a closer look.

These are people that have nearly unlimited resources because they control the resources, and they act above the laws and regulations because they write the laws and regulations.

Power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Im sure there are very rich people with high levels of influence and power, people like Rupert Murdoch who own the media, but most governments are more concerned with getting re-elected first above anything else and make policy to do so, and the media isn't as influential as it once was (for example in the last UK elections the Tories couldn't get a majority even though 90% of the papers and media were completely biast and non-impartial in their favour). And Lets say there is some sort of Illuminati, what's good for the Illuminati in the USA most probably won't be very good for the Illuminati in somewhere like Italy or China, so just on a practical level a worldwide conspiracy is not realistic at all.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Pablo said:


> I know people who work in government and (you probably wont believe me) but I know someone who works for the foreign office and does work for MI6 security services and they all say the same thing that government and the secret services are chaotic most of the time, half the policy is just done on a reactionary whim with very little long term planning, most people barely have the capability to run their own office or even plan what they are going to eat for lunch let alone organise some sort of vast world conspiracy.


So not surprising.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I know people who work in government and (you probably wont believe me) but I know someone who works for the foreign office and does work for MI6 security services and they all say the same thing that government and the secret services are chaotic most of the time, half the policy is just done on a reactionary whim with very little long term planning, most people barely have the capability to run their own office or even plan what they are going to eat for lunch let alone organise some sort of vast world conspiracy.


Stay asleep. The revolution will happen with out you.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

All this talk about conspiracy, and the ammount of planning it would take to have done all this, it all reminds me of something else, that happend a long time ago, in a galaxy...










EXECUTE ORDER 66!!


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

MassagePatriot said:


> Stay asleep. The revolution will happen with out you.


revolution?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

MassagePatriot said:


> Stay asleep. The revolution will happen with out you.


The people at the top are just as asleep and blind as the average person on the street, they are full of base level egoistic concerns and have never worked to advance their own consciousness, I know this because all the evidence says that when you advance your consciousness you transcend the desires for power and ego as they are at the base level of human development and your concerns are more to do with service to the world and compassion. So even if there was some sort of revolution you would just be replacing one asleep person with another, nothing would change, you would get the same wars and injustice there has been for thousands of years.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

9/11 Caused a lot of things. I'll start with the first question.

Yes, i'm sure it cause and array of DP/DR for people be it acute or ongoing. I'm sure some in around or surrounding the event will suffer from any combination of PTSD, DP, Depression. you name it. This can go for families. One guy got DP after his brother died. You could imagine that somebody would get DP just from losing somebody in the 9/11 attack. People probably went through a 3rd person experience being on the plane when it was hi jaacked. So much can happen.

PTSD is probably what you'll hear about the most.	And believe it or not, from what i've read up on its not just people on site.. people can just "suffer" as a whole. The feeling of insecurity. uncertainty. Even if its not DP some people will start to have Panic attacks which lead to more and more. Panic attacks are sadly a cycle.	Hell i know of small events that gave people panic attacks for years.. events like loved ones being on drugs or whatever and causing issues for the family. 9/11 Is a big crazy event so i'm sure tons of people have DP.. went into shock

Hell i read about how some of the people that fell out of the buildings died before they hit the ground. Just blank the fuck out because its so overwhelming.

Another thing is all the lung problems. Big time lung crap. you should look into that! And a lot of it is bullshit too. We dont' like to see people in masks. I could talk about this all night but i'm not going to. sorry. But you should look into it. People in China wear masks. its all good. but theres studies about americans "Freaking out" when they see masks. And we'll do anything to stop a global scare. Shouldn't be a problem to wear a lil mask but you never see it. Masks = were fucked.

Theres a guy on this forum that got DP from VA Tech Massacre. I have a relative that came back jacked up from Nam, and he was only there for a second. literally got off a helicopter and saw a little vietnamese girl blow herself up (long story) but anyways in an instant he wasn't the same.. he "wasn't there". 1000 mile stare is common in the army. which is PTSD.. But you know theres got to be some level of DP in there. Just has tob be..

ok enough rantin'


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/10/04/exclusive-witnesses-defense-department-report-suggest-cover-findings/

Pathetic how the mainstream media now reports on things that the so called conspiracy theorists were saying 5 years ago. I could rant more about that and Fox News and the new "cant beat them join them" and "trojan horse" tactics they are using now but I'm tired.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Inzom said:


> http://www.foxnews.c...cover-findings/
> 
> Pathetic how the mainstream media now reports on things that the so called conspiracy theorists were saying 5 years ago. I could rant more about that and Fox News and the new "cant beat them join them" and "trojan horse" tactics they are using now but I'm tired.


btw.. its Faux News, not Fox News.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Indeed


----------

